Ask HN: Has Medium become a pay-wall on top of pay-walls? - tirab18
======
warrenm
Guess it depends on whether you're paying for it or not

Medium hosts lots of content free (or free-ish)

And they host republished content

There is an option to allow views to members only - but there's also the
option to publish _sans_ wall

